# Wind Speed Warning?



## Lavender Rose (21 Sep 2018)

Does anyone have a rule regarding wind speed when deciding when to cycle? I have been thinking this for a while but never thought of asking on here 

I find nowadays I am always checking the weather, mainly for temp and humidity (especially when running and doing canicross with the dog) however, due to cycling in nearly 30mph winds and regretting it - I instantly get nervous if I see the wind speed anything over 20mph.

Although I am medium weight I guess (around 13st I estimate....the scales and I don't talk!) and my Allez is around 9kg, I feel it especially around corners. I am not sure now whether it's just a stupid mental thing I have created or if I should just get on with it 

Your own experiences please? and be kind


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Sep 2018)

For me depends on the direction, I do a one way 25 mile commute at the moment , ie in from the east one day, back to the east the other, train in-between. Today I saw speeds up to 40mph for the journey home and was disapointed to see they went down to 20mph after 15:00, could have given some Strava PB's a good beating. If it had been a 20mph or above headwind or crosswind I would have caught the train. ( NB I am fairly small, 11 stone ish).


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Sep 2018)

It takes a lot to put me off my cycle commute.

If the wind is going to be against or with me then 55 mph is my cut off.

With a crosswind then I’ll think twice if the wind is above 45 mph.

I’m heavier than the OP at 15 stone.

I would point out that I commute on very quiet country roads in the main, but am always aware of possible problems in strong winds. For instance, if the wind is coming from the left and I know there is a gateway or gap in the hedge coming up, if I know a car is coming up behind me (I have a bar-end mirror) I’ll pull over and wait until they’ve passed me before I cycle past the gap just in case I get blown out into the road. It doesn’t do your average speed much good, but Strava isn’t worth dying for.

I did have a tree fall on me last winter in a storm though! That’s why you should always wear a helmet.


----------



## Alan O (21 Sep 2018)

I start getting cautious when winds get into the 15-20mph range, and will almost certainly avoid anything stronger than that. And it's not just the wind speed and direction, but how gusty it is - crosswind gusts can be dangerous.

I'll add that I don't commute, so I don't have any pressure there.


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> I start getting cautious when winds get into the15-20mph range, and will almost certainly avoid anything stronger than that. And it's not just the wind speed and direction, but how gusty it is - crosswind gusts can be dangerous.
> 
> I'll add that I don't commute, so I don't have any pressure there.



Exactly! It's the crosswinds as I swoop round a corner that scare me! I think today I will go running and cycle tomorrow as the wind speed apparently is no higher than 17mph


----------



## iandg (21 Sep 2018)

I draw the line at gusts above 40mph when I head out on the road. Head wind/tail wind not so bad, it's the sudden side winds that can take you across the road that are the issue.

I'm just under 13 stone


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Sep 2018)

wicker man said:


> I draw the line at gusts above 40mph when I head out on the road. Head wind/tail wind not so bad, it's the sudden side winds that can take you across the road that are the issue.



Having visited Stornaway a few times, I expect there probably isn’t a lot you don’t know about cycling in strong winds.


----------



## vickster (21 Sep 2018)

About 20mph. Why make a pleasurable activity an unpleasant chore


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2018)

Its the gustiness that worries me. Wind isnt too bad today, but still some unoredictable strong gusts (and not just in my Y fronts) so my ride postponed, and don't want to end up under a lorry.


----------



## iandg (21 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Having visited Stornaway a few times, I expect there probably isn’t a lot you don’t know about cycling in strong winds.



If I drew the line at 20mph I'd never get out on the bike


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Its the gustiness that worries me. Wind isnt too bad today, but still some unoredictable strong gusts (and not just in my Y fronts) so my ride postponed, and don't want to end up under a lorry.



I agree, better to be safe than sorry - especially as people's driving gets worse as the weather gets worse! At least I will get a run in today


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2018)

An extra weights session for me instead. The dreaded leg day


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Sep 2018)

I generally call off if the winds are consistently above 50-55mph. 

With Storm Ali on Wednesday I was expecting to take the car but locally the wind wasn't too bad so I rode in. It was probably a 20mph tailwind most of the way for me but felt like a 40mph headwind on the way home. There were no real heavy gusts to speak of so I guess I was just lucky with my timing on both trips as there were some ferocious winds outwith those times.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2018)

I cycle for enjoyment and the enjoyment ceases above about 20mph

Problem is that's the official forecast speed. Get above 1000ft up and it's a lot stronger. Climbing into a 40mph headwind is not my idea of enjoyment


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2018)

For my commute, strong winds have never stopped me riding, however for leisure rides when it's blowing a gale, it's not nice and not worth the effort and pain.


----------



## gavroche (21 Sep 2018)

Personally, any wind over 14/15 mph is a no go for me.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> An extra weights session for me instead. The dreaded leg day



Is that you getting out of bed.


----------



## Bazzer (21 Sep 2018)

I am not a heavyweight, and where I live is semi rural and a number of fields with few or no hedges. So crosswinds are my biggest concern. 
Wednesday afternoon was a scary one. Although the headwind in one wind funnel reduced me to 6mph, I had about 1 1/2 miles of being hit side on with no windbreak, into traffic on a 50 mph road. I breathed a big sigh of relief when I reached a hedged section.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

As mentioned it's the gusts that are the danger. I'm happy enough in strong wind if I have to be but a 25mph average with 50mph gusts as it was Wednesday when I was riding is a bit hairy.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Sep 2018)

It is hard in wind. I just reset my mind to think of it as a training stress increase that will benefit me further down the road. Rhetorically speaking.

I do ride through lots of woodland terrain and sticks being sucked up the wheel is expensive and dangerous. I have had the pleasure of scraping up a mate who nose dived 1km before the Arrivée of an Audax we did on Dartmoor. In the dry spell I was almost flattened by a falling branch. My daughter was on the back of my bike.

I also find it difficult on my tri bars in cross winds. So unstable.

You should try touring with 4 panniers in a Dutch wind. That’s Saturday night rodeo stuff.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Sep 2018)

Riding from Oxford to Cambridge on Sunday, in the rain but looks like I will have a decent tailwind all the way 

I don't generally mind the wind, I'll slow down a bit, allow more journey time & use the shared use pavements a bit more than usual.


----------



## humboldt (21 Sep 2018)

I feel slightly safer on my newer, heavier steel bike than my old alu hybrid which was much lighter and twitchier. I weigh less than 10 stone and a strong crosswind could put me clean into the wrong lane if I didn't start correcting immediately.


----------



## Sixmile (21 Sep 2018)

This has been a concern for me for the upcoming weekend. I've registered for the Great Dublin Bike Ride on Sunday and the wind was showing to be 45-50mph. I've been checking the weather religiously all week and now see that the wind is now expected to be around 18mph but with very heavy rain. I can cope with rain, wind is something you can't really dress for.


----------



## Crackle (21 Sep 2018)

Commuting or utility cycling, I've ridden in most conditions. Riding in the city in high winds when you get hit by a gust out of the shelter of a building can be hairy. 

Leisure cycling I tend not to go out above 20mph.

I actually prefer wind to rain, the two together can either be, horrendous or a strangely gruelling but enjoyable experience but only when you've finished!


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Sep 2018)

I generally swap to the Fat Bike above violent storm 11


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2018)

Try driving a Smart Car in it, then you'll know what scary really means.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Try driving a Smart Car in it, then you'll know what scary really means.



Aye but yours will be more full of, erm, ballast than most.


----------



## si_c (21 Sep 2018)

Very little will deter me from my commute, like @ianrauk, the wind hasn't dropped much below 25mph all week, and this morning was gusting up to 30ish mph as a crosswind. I've ridden in much worse however, so I'm confident that I can ride in those conditions safely.


----------



## DCBassman (21 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Try driving a Smart Car in it, then you'll know what scary really means.


Oh no, trust me, a Reliant Regal is much, much worse!


----------



## mikeymustard (21 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Try driving a Smart Car in it, then you'll know what scary really means.





DCBassman said:


> Oh no, trust me, a Reliant Regal is much, much worse!


pish! Old rear-engined Skoda - talk about "hi ho silver", driving up the M5 once I was over all 3 lanes. Nothing dared overtake me between Cheltenham and Worcester!


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Sep 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8qgjyqibwY


45 seconds in it starts getting amusing...


----------



## Threevok (21 Sep 2018)

I've been OK commuting all week. It takes a lot to blow an On-One Inbred over.

The Virtue however, is deadly in the wind and takes a lot more care.

How these roadies manage on their feather-light bikes I'll never know

I once rode my old GT Avalanche across a mountain road near me - in gale force winds. I had to bank into the wind that far over, that my left foot was hitting the floor as I pedaled


----------



## lane (21 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I read a scientific article once that concluded what we all know, that most winds are "againsterly". Unless the wind is right smack bang behind you then its going to be hindering your progress. Unless it is a mega crosswind blowing you across the road, most winds will be perceived as headwinds. Something like that.



That was my conclusion being out earlier this week. With the wind directly behind me I hardly needed to pedal but as soon as the road turned very slightly and the wind was no longer directly behind me I seemed to lose all the benefit.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Sep 2018)

It has to be seriously gusty to stop me cycling however, if the road bridge is closed then take that as sign that ts probably safer not to cycle !! Seems alot of brave souls in this post whom will cycle whatever the weather. You take your chances...........


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2018)

Never really bothered me commuting. Had some right fun/challenges though. Climbing over and through fallen trees, hanging on for dear life as bike was 45 degrees to the road, folk at bus stop saying 'good luck'. Commute wasn't especially exposed though.

I've done a sportive in horrendous wind - Axe edge was a right challenge, even with low profile rims - those on deep sections had to abandon.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2018)

gavroche said:


> Personally, any wind over 14/15 mph is a no go for me.



That's about every day in North Wales - It's always blowing a gale in the sea front.


----------



## gavroche (21 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> That's about every day in North Wales - It's always blowing a gale in the sea front.


Not quite, we get about 3 days a year wind less so I make the most of it then.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2018)

gavroche said:


> Not quite, we get about 3 days a year wind less so I make the most of it then.



Or a few more this summer - we have a van in Gronant, and it's usually always hard work on the seafront.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Sep 2018)

If the front of the bike gets pulled out from under me, it’s too windy.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Sep 2018)

Van in Benllech... very acceptable breeze on those hot days this summer...wonder what its like today?


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2018)

Hacienda71 said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8qgjyqibwY
> 
> 
> 45 seconds in it starts getting amusing...




Knew someone would post that.


----------



## Aravis (21 Sep 2018)

Once upon a time my commute was Chepstow to Bristol, over the Severn Bridge. Before the new bridge opened, the threshold for closing the original bridge to all traffic due to wind conditions was very high. Indeed, the first time it happened was in 1986, 20 years after opening. On such days you wouldn't want to be out there under any circumstances.

Once the new bridge was in place, for many years the original would routinely be closed in conditions that would previously have prompted a closure to high-sided vehicles only, in the mistaken belief that the new bridge was an acceptable alternative. I think the threshold was a certain number of gusts above 40 knots, or a single gust over a higher limit. To be reopened there had to be a set period without a gust over 30 knots.

You might think that by the time they'd actually closed the bridge, any supposed danger could well have passed, and you'd be right!

Fortunately, the police had jurisdiction over the main carriageways only, not the cycle tracks. So frequently, barring a long drive or an awkward train journey, my only practical option was to cycle over the closed bridge, and I did so many times.


----------



## HLaB (21 Sep 2018)

Where I am cycling influences me and the wind direction gustiness etc. I cycled in an enclosed Scottish Glen when it was 80mph winds with gusts over 120mph and came back on a more open road with a nice direct tailwind (If it'd been a side wind I wouldn't have). I've also cycled down old railway cycle paths when its been 45-50mph winds with 60-80mph gusts. But I wouldn't cycle over the Forth Road Bridge in gusts over 30mph.


----------



## lane (21 Sep 2018)

So there you have it - don't cycle if winds are over 20mph or it's OK with winds of 120mph. An interesting thread but perhaps not very helpful for those looking for some clear guidance!


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2018)

Buildings or other man made objects cause a bigger problem than the wind itself.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Sep 2018)

I caved earlier this week to the power of the wind. I didn't wear a cap for two days of commuting.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I caved earlier this week to the power of the wind. I didn't wear a cap for two days of commuting.



You reckless fool....won't anyone think of the children.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Sep 2018)

Does weight really matter here ?

Will a gust of wind knock me and my 10 stones off , but leave a bigger rider on ?
More surface area on the " larger " rider.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Does weight really matter here ?
> 
> Will a gust of wind knock me and my 10 stones off , but leave a bigger rider on ?
> More surface area on the " larger " rider.


May not knock you off, but might cause you to move sideways.


----------



## Simontm (22 Sep 2018)

Wind is revenge for all you skinny types that whiz up hills in your svelte-like manner.


----------



## MountainSide (22 Sep 2018)

I remember watching coverage of a hurricane on an American well known tv news channel. Apparently it was blowing 100+ mph and the reporters were just about managing to hang on to a building for dear life. Just then 3 cyclists came into shot and proceeded to ride down the road with no trouble at all. So either cycling in all strengths of winds is fine or fake news exists  Seriously though for me it depends on the route as I know some roads are more exposed than others.


----------



## HLaB (22 Sep 2018)

MountainSide said:


> I remember watching coverage of a hurricane on an American well known tv news channel. Apparently it was blowing 100+ mph and the reporters were just about managing to hang on to a building for dear life. Just then 3 cyclists came into shot and proceeded to ride down the road with no trouble at all. So either cycling in all strengths of winds is fine or fake news exists  Seriously though for me it depends on the route as I know some roads are more exposed than others.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TAGrLFAAeQ


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Sep 2018)

I can only think of one ride that I've actually binned off due to a totally unpredictable gusting wind that threatened to unseat me several times and on at least three occasions blew me right into the other lane across the white lines. That was just too dangerous.
Unfortunately that meant cycling directly into it for the best part of a mile - at one point I was struggling to maintain 5mph. 

I am tempted to try ride to York next time we get a really strong wind from the west, something 30mph plus, just to see how quickly I can do it. Then get the train back.


----------



## mjr (22 Sep 2018)

lane said:


> So there you have it - don't cycle if winds are over 20mph or it's OK with winds of 120mph. An interesting thread but perhaps not very helpful for those looking for some clear guidance!


I'm guessing anyone blown off a bridge or under a truck isn't posting the windspeed!

IMO, too much over 30mph ceases to be fun and over 50mph, I would really rather not... but these days it seems like there's usually a Do Not Travel advisory about then.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Sep 2018)

The organisers of the ride I was due to do between Oxford and Cambridge decided to cancel it because of the wind forecast ☹️. Managed Bristol to Oxford today though in the rain.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2018)

I've had to pedal downhill, on a stretch of road where 40mph freewheeling was easily possible.
Speed achieved was a little over 3mph, pedalling!


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Sep 2018)

Having dropped around 3.5 stone in weight over the last 11 years i'd say it's harder being a lightweight to cycle in a strong wind. Not only cycle but walk as well. Once i could cut through the wind without much problem,but now it hits me and holds me back,even pushing me back,which goes to prove correct the old saying of 'he could be blown over in a strong wind,he's so scrawny'or something like that. A light cyclist and a light bike are susceptible to strong winds,especially side winds. The ones where you're sheltered from the wind by buildings then you suddenly become exposed t them are the worst for me. If i know the road and its layout i'll be prepared and get ready to lean sightly into the force as i approach it. If i don't know the road then being hit by a strong wind from the side is as scary to me as a car turning to its right cutting across my path or nearly being t-boned.


----------

